# Fundamentalism Stops a Thinking Mind



## dougspaulding

A spoof:

http://www.landoverbaptist.org/


----------



## kevin242

LOL Halloween is Satan's Birthday! How old are you now?
*three truths of religion:*
1. Jews don't recognize Jesus as the Messiah.

2. Protestants don't recognize the Pope as the head of the church.

3 Baptists don't recognize each other when they're coming out of Hooters or a liquor store.


----------



## dougspaulding

Then there's the well-worn Baptist joke "Why don't Baptists have sex standing up?"

Because it might be mistaken for dancing!


----------

